# Stuff at bottom of grinder



## clarkkent (Oct 3, 2007)

This is gonna sound dumb, but I have one of those grinders that have the catch all at the bottom for crystals.

What do I do with them?


----------



## Bubby (Oct 3, 2007)

Sprinkle it on a spoonful of peanut butter 

Or you could smoke it 

.. but if you *really *don't want it, I'd be glad to take it off your hands


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 3, 2007)

clarkkent said:
			
		

> This is gonna sound dumb, but I have one of those grinders that have the catch all at the bottom for crystals.
> 
> What do I do with them?


 
Oh those things are garbage......... Pour them into a little container and I'll tell ya where you can send it.........LOL 

Put it on some bud in your pipe or bong, man.........Gold!


----------



## HGB (Oct 3, 2007)

it's kif :hubba:   if you press it then it's hash :hubba: 

that is the ONLY part of the plant that gets us high and there it is in all it's 100% goodness :hubba: 

load a small bowl and put a pinch of that on top....

add some flamage and secure your seat belt


it's party time......INHALE


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

Or you can send it me


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a little eyeliner brush, scrape it all out when it builds up and dust bowl tops- Mmmmm! Tricomes make me happy. I only got maybe a 2.5g grinder tho, so it builds up slow. But worth the wait-

Keif is harsh- period.


----------



## Pranic (Oct 3, 2007)

the keif is the best part about owning a grinder, when i'm outta trees i like cleanin the keif out and takin a quick smoke.. and mmm does the trick everytime.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 3, 2007)

You have to exhale very slowly and savor the flavor of the good stuff............

You have to taste it all.  Ummmmmmmmmm.  Yummy.

Lock er in 4 low....Here we go!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Lock er in 4 low....Here we go!



Locked in bro right after I do this brody in the mud


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 3, 2007)

What is this grinder you speak of?  I have a little hockepuck one with pins inside for grinin up your stuff to roll or smoke, but it has no catch all or anything. Anybody have a pic of one so i can check it out?


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 3, 2007)

i love how really good keif tastes kinda like a fuel. its potent. i like just smoking hole bowls of it. or taking a hash oil soaked paper and powder coating it with keif then roll a nice green duby with it. so baked.  but a trick for all u out there. take and put a quarter on ur screen inside the grinder, it helps to knock the keif through the screen and help keep it clean. if u find ur keif is sticking to the grinder. let ur smoke dry out for a few hours before u smoke it.


----------



## peglegdeb (Oct 4, 2007)

clarkkent said:
			
		

> This is gonna sound dumb, but I have one of those grinders that have the catch all at the bottom for crystals.
> 
> What do I do with them?


My address is...


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha i had one of those keif catching grinders...Nothing but haze went through that thing for 4 months...2 days before I was going to smoke it the cops took it from me...I was soooooooooooo pissed...i will never forget the keif that got away


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2007)

I have 1 of these grinders I bought on ebay, the grinding section has a wire filter where all the trich collect in the bottom :hubba:


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Hippy for the pic. That thing looks handy as hell, i need me one.


----------



## Kthugga (Oct 4, 2007)

what do you guys use to scrape the kif?


----------



## Pranic (Oct 4, 2007)

in my grinder i use a saftey pin or paperclip.. i just scrape the dust off, and then put it into a little plie and load it in my bowl and then i'm good for a while..


----------



## HGB (Oct 4, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> Anybody have a pic of one so i can check it out?



2.5 inch with catch all  

Mutt hooked me up with a ebay link on them for 3.99 plus 6 to ship couple weeks back  

got mine in 3 days and works great....  few other peeps have got them since I have....

:48:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep picked one up myself CB same price.
still needs to get broken in.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 4, 2007)

Awww man those rock!!! thats what mine is like, just no screen and catch can.

Oh yeah, where to look on ebay?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 4, 2007)

Nevermind I found em. they got some pretty cheap vaporizers on there also.


----------

